# Anyone Ever Mtb'd Up Snowdon???



## BADGER.BRAD (5 Aug 2008)

Hello All,

I have an interest in trying a trip up then down Snowdon with a few friends anyone done this ? What was the out come?, What routes are there ? Howong would it take ? Any info you can provide Would be much appreciated.

Many Thanks 

Brad Dudley West Midlands


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2008)

These guys did.

Please note the Snowdon Voluntary Cycling Agreement between May 1st and 30th September.


----------



## yenrod (5 Aug 2008)

>BADGER.BRAD

I did or have with an old mate.

Years back.

You need to take the Ranger Track I think as its the widest and easest BUT the longest.

When yuo get there IF you do it - do this:

Put the bike in 1st gear *and leave it in that gear !!!!*

Its a mountain of massive severity and a long long long uphill !

*Take some spare gear, food, emergency mountain stuff and the likes as you will be right in the shoot/thick of it.*

Its something you dont do lightly - lets put it that way as im sure a few others will say also.

Have a couple of rest stops. Pace yourself - and if you get a good day the all the better !!!

All the best if you do it Brad 

: Talking of me and when I went;

I went up on a Sat morning - trained to L.pool then got picked up but on the way I was thinking 'what the hell am I going to do this for' *yet that was the bit that was thrilling actually*

When we got there it was misty and if its like so then the chances are its gonna be whole lot worse as you go up or just in the clouds so your gonna get wet as clouds hold water...

Dont forget as you go up it gets colder 2'c for every 1000feet/300m i think but i'd reduce that for the reckoning of safety as gloves as handy beleive me !

The END bit: we got as far as the track the goes beside the railway (which you'll see if you do it) - the bit that runs along the ridge that leads to the top 'precipice' (this bits very exposed)..and the conditions where chronicly bad *COLD, WINDY, WET* so as we where close enough to the summit and the conditions where on the border of dangerous we turned back as we didnt want to risk any further state of danger.

Its a serious mountain and a very formidable oponent to surmount.


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2008)

Did it a long time ago - we stayed at The Heights, a hotel in Llanberis which is run by climbers; they do cheap bunk rooms and great food & ale and they have secure bike storage.

Actually the first half mile of the track beside the railway is also the steepest part you will ride, it's shockingly steep. After that the trail gets easier and any other steep bits will be too rocky to ride. In summer there is a ban on cycling between certain times so either set off early and enjoy the amazement of the first walkers as you pass them going down or go late and enoy their amazement when they see you pushing a bike up. 

Make sure you carry a spare tube or two for pinch punctures and heed all the advice above about mountain conditions, clothing etc. I think we took a
couple of hours going up and about 20 minutes coming down.


----------



## GilesM (7 Aug 2008)

Never ridden up it myself (only walked) but there's a good article in MBR about Snowdon this month (August edition), it did look a bit interesting in the Snow.

Giles


----------



## dodgy (7 Aug 2008)

I've ridden up it about 6 times, and honestly, I don't think it was that bad. I go up next to the railway line. It's been sometime since I did it, perhaps I was in some kind of fantastic shape back then, but I am in no way considered a good climber - by anyone!

I should add that I've never attempted it in the winter.

I was far more challenged by Wrynose Pass recently.

Dave.


----------



## simon_adams_uk (7 Aug 2008)

The ride is well worth it if you're in the area.

It's fairly straightforward if the weather holds all the way up... indeed a couple of us were quicker in getting up and back down than the railway (a challenge if there ever was!)

I re-iterate the comments about taking sufficient wet weather, maintenance, and emergency gear as it can get pretty interesting up there if the weather turns.

S


----------



## andy_wrx (7 Aug 2008)

Is cycling on Snowdon allowed ?

I've lost touch of what the current situation is, but there used to be friction between walkers and MTB'ers (the idiot fringe descending at high speed and scaring people and dogs, causing problems for the rest of us) which nearly resulted in bikes being banned from Snowdon.
Instead, a voluntary agreement of access hours/months was agreed
http://www.eryri-npa.gov.uk/page/in...23&nav3=1029&lang=eng&contrast=1&view=graphic
http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=14520277
http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=987
- note the dates on these though - National Park website is dates 2006, BikeRadar one says 2007, I don't know if this is still the current situation !

This site http://www.cyclingnorthwales.co.uk/pages/offrd_llanberis1.htm gives some alternatives


----------



## mondobongo (8 Aug 2008)

Its a rite of passage you have to do it. Its a fair old slog up with the bike but it more than makes up for it with the down we came the back way down think its the Ranger trail absolutely wicked. We did it about a week before the ban and saw quite a few riding the main path but there are that many people walking up it looked to be a chore coming that way.


----------



## Ludwig (9 Aug 2008)

Can't say I have ridden up Snowdon and don't think I'd want to with so many people walking up there most of the time.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2008)

Ludwig said:


> Can't say I have ridden up Snowdon and don't think I'd want to with so many people walking up there most of the time.



That's why the voluntary agreement prohibits it during normal 'walking hours' .


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (10 Aug 2008)

*Many Thanks all*

Many thanks for all you info, all I have to do is convince my mates it's a good idea?????


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 Aug 2008)

I have enough trouble getting up the stairs at home, I'll leave the climbing to mountain goats till I get in shape.


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2008)

As a club we wnet up it - freak day in Spring many moons back. Totally clear and warm - but we didn't have any additional gear (which we probably should have had).

Went up the Rangers Path, and at some point you will have to climb with the bikes on your back. We then came down the main path. All of us wiped out as the track goes under the rail line - very loose stones.


----------



## Vitesse (19 Aug 2008)

Done it a few times. Much better when the railway isn't running, because the summit is relatively clear.
If the 'voluntary ban' is still in force, they should make it a bit clearer. When I went to Llanberis in 2006 there were signs by the track just before the steep bit (although I thought it was June 1st to the end of Sept?), but nothing in evidence this year.
All those new steps will probably put people off, anyway!


----------



## dean (23 Feb 2009)

I've done it on a stock MK 2 Raleigh Chopper. From the Youth Hostel at the top of Llanberris, past the lakes then up the screes. From the top down the railway track to Llanberris then up the Lanberris pass to the Youth Hostel. DO NOT ATTEMPT TO DO THIS IT WILL KILL YOU. I'm not actually dead but I died about fifty zillion times that evening. I'm doing it again in July 2009 any chopper owners out there fancy it?


----------



## Ludwig (23 Feb 2009)

I do ride a lot in the Mid Wales mountains but think there are too many people on Snowdon to make it and enjoyable experience. You can ride all day in the Cambrains mountains and not meet another soul. It is totally blissful riding. The only thing you have to look out for is the occasionalal off road motorbike.


----------

